# [C#] Umschalten zwischen mehreren Forms



## goela (22. Februar 2003)

Wer weiss, wie ich in C# mehrere FORMS (ohne MDI) verwenden kann und zwischen diesen hin- und her schalten kann.

Beispiel:
1. Formular für Eingabe von Daten (Personendaten etc.)
2. Formular mit Grafik zum Anzeigen von Daten (Gewichtsdaten)
3. noch ein Formular
4. und wieder ein Formular

Die FORMS sollen immer in voller Grösse dargestellt werden. Also wie wenn ich in einem Buch von Seite zu Seite wechseln würde.

Für die MFC habe ich für solch eine Applikation schon etliche Beispiele gefunden und auch früher schon verwendet. War meist als SDI-Anwendung aufgebaut und verwendete verschiedene Views als Seite.


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Februar 2003)

mhhh ich muss ehrlich gestehen, 
ich weiss jetzt nicht ob dir das weiterhilft.

Aber in Java gibt es eine ContentPane die sämmtliche Controlls aufnimmt. 

Sprich eine Arbeitsfläche die über der Form liegt. 
Diese Regelung macht sinn, so kann mann eine ContentPane mit Controlls durch eine andere tauschen.

Versuch mal nach pane und WinForms zu googlen, da die konzepte sich ähneln kann ich mir vorstellen das es ähnlich geregelt ist.

Ah moment 

Es gibt ein Collection Controlls. 
Diese beeinhaltet sämmtliche Controlls und somit auch deren Position. 
Sprich tausche diese Controlls Collection durch eine neu aus, das müsste funktionieren.


----------



## goela (22. Februar 2003)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Aber gut wäre es, wenn ich das Form im Resourceditor editieren, designen kann und dann einfach zwischen den Ansichten umschalten könnte.

Im Prinizp muss man sich dies so vorstellen, wie wenn ich Tabs verwenden nur ohne die Reiter.
Da ich nicht weiss, wie weit die Tabs kompatibel sind wie Forms suche ich also erst mal nach einer Lösung mit Forms bevor ich die Idee mit den Tabs zurückgreife.

Ich will ein Framework erstellen, auf dass ich jederzeit zurückgreifen kann. So wie man es ja von der Doc/View-Architektur von der MFC her kannte.


----------

